# Pony Club vs IEA Team



## GodGirl11 (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm thinking about (hopefully) joining either a Pony Club or IEA. I'm a very beginner rider but would eventually like to do eventing. Honestly, I'm so beginner though so any form of riding (like the hunter/jumper IEA has) I'll be glad with  
So what I'm asking is: which do you prefer, IEA or United States Pony Club? What are your personal experiences with either (or both)? Which would you recommend to a novice wanna-be eventer? 
Thanks so much in advance!!!


----------



## eventrider (Dec 27, 2013)

I'd suggest doing Pony Club especially if your younger, its a great experience and an awesome introduction to eventing!


----------



## monkeyleap (Dec 16, 2010)

I can't say I know much about pony club, but I do IEA. If you want to gain better confidence on horseback in general, each program would be ideal. IEA is where you draw a random horse out of a hat and ride it without knowing much about it; my best advice is ask your instructor/trainer what they think is best for you or what you are ready for.


----------

